# Race across Oregon



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

The wife and I went for a drive yesterday afternoon. Just some time between the two of us. Anyway as we are just cruizin along we start coming across riders with chase vans. After about the eighth or ninth one I decide that if I find somebody stopped I would ask some questions. Soon enough I find that group. 
They then let me know about what was going on. They called it the race across Oregon. Not what I was expecting. Wasn't so much across as just racing around Oregon. The hills that they were traversing in our area would not be fun. Long and steep. The area we were at there were about 5 of these. Never did I expect to ever see a TT bike out there. I think I counted 3. Yikes. They were better men than me for doing it. They still had about 300 miles to go before they were done with it all. No thanks. I think I will just ride tours and enjoy when I stop.


----------

